# Homewood Guelph Ontario



## HyperActive (Sep 28, 2011)

I almost feel like I have no say in my treatment but either way I can not wait to go to Homewood in Guelph. 

I am not sure if I am going into the Trauma program or the Personality Disorders program. 

I am 100% committed to utilize either program to be the most advantages to myself, as I am willing to tear down every wall I have ever built and let it all pour out; as well as deal with the Trauma that I feel has led to my Personality Disorder. 

Has anyone from here ever been admitted into either program and what are your thoughts? 

Regards,


----------

